# NW Ohio ice report



## Gills63

Might be early, but I figured it will soon be time to start telling what we are seeing.

It might help to know what's still locked up/building and what's starting from scratch.

The snow may hinder those that are locked up, but at least the wind won't.


----------



## sdkohio

Stood on my pond a couple days ago, it is a SMALL pond, and had about 2 inches. Much of that is gone after this weekends weather. Things should firm up quick with this weeks forecast.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

I found 2.5 inches on friday on a small pond. Most ponds still seemed to have ice on them today and with this coming weeks weather we should definitely be on ice by next weekend.


----------



## Gills63

Most ponds I saw today were also at least partially covered. And I appreciate you guys optimism. I'm definitely ready.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

Already fished a lake up by hillsdale michigan. Had about 4 inches on it Saturday.


----------



## ress

No ice on Findlay's res 1 and 2. There was about 1 inch last week when the wind was calm. I tried throwing a white twister tail yesterday. nothing.


----------



## Scum_Frog

what lake up in Hillsdale? Would love to go fish somewhere this sunday if there isn't safe ice yet around here.....with the future forecast though I think we should be able to find somewhere....hopefully for the next couple of weeks we stay below freezing and lake erie decides to lock up and let us walk on her again this year! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## AtticaFish

I have my fingers crossed for this weekend!!! Haven't been around to any bigger bodies of water, but my pond never completely thawed. It was easily 3" before the rain and the one end (out of the wind) stayed completely frozen. Larger lakes might have done the same. Make sure you spud your way out for this early ice..... i always try to get on and off the water at the same point also since edge ice can vary so much. Bellevue, Willard, Attica, Bucyrus & Clyde is my stomping ground and always happy to meet up with others. Stay safe all and i will let you know what i find when i do get out.


----------



## ErieEye

AtticaFish said:


> I have my fingers crossed for this weekend!!! Haven't been around to any bigger bodies of water, but my pond never completely thawed. It was easily 3" before the rain and the one end (out of the wind) stayed completely frozen. Larger lakes might have done the same. Make sure you spud your way out for this early ice..... i always try to get on and off the water at the same point also since edge ice can vary so much. Bellevue, Willard, Attica, Bucyrus & Clyde is my stomping ground and always happy to meet up with others. Stay safe all and i will let you know what i find when i do get out.


Do you ever target any eyes through the ice at the reservoirs you mentioned? Would love to find some eyes relatively close to home. Fished res 6 in Fostoria extensively last year through the ice and did fairly well on the crappies and catfish. However spent many hours over many different days jigging for saugeyes and only had 3 7"ers to show for it. Would have liked to try res 5 last year however the water seamed too cloudy for my liking everytime I stopped. Hoping to try 5 this year if we get safe ice and it stays as clear as its been. I know the eyes are in there if I can just get em to yawn at the right time.


----------



## AtticaFish

ErieEye - Assuming you are talking about Bellevue #5....... I've seen some very nice walleye come from there, but never managed any through the ice. Usually get perch, occasional crappie and lots of cats through the ice. Sure wish i could find where the bluegill disappear to in there during winter.

Willard has a good population of walleye as well, but again never got them through the ice. I've actually tried setting up shallow along the shoreline at dusk a couple times. Jigged spoons for a few hours and never marked anything. I talked to someone once that claimed they had success on the walleye up along the shore at dusk. Fish are super spooky in Willard for some reason, got to stay very quiet. Maybe get some using a spread of tip-ups and big minnows after dark?

If you ever make plans to head to Bellevue #5, let me know and i will try to get up there too. With that one being out in the middle of nowhere, i don't really like getting out on the ice solo there. Last year the ice got spooky clear.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Indian should have good ice in the Long Island area this coming weekend. People were fishnig it last weekend.


----------



## Scum_Frog

attica youll hafta let me know if u want to try anything after dark...I can bring my gear too work with Willard res being close and Bellevue is on my route on the way home! Wouldn't mind giving it a shot!


----------



## AtticaFish

Indian Lake........... never been there and only 1.5 hours from me so is a possibility. Where do you park/access the lake from? Doing a google map doesn't show much of any parking on the NE area (Long Island) of the lake. Not really sure on locations to fish anyway.

ScumFrog - Once the ice gets going, i will let you know if i get out. Might have my 10 yr. old son as a tag along. Watching the flasher is just as good as a video game to him!


----------



## ErieEye

AtticaFish said:


> ErieEye - Assuming you are talking about Bellevue #5....... I've seen some very nice walleye come from there, but never managed any through the ice. Usually get perch, occasional crappie and lots of cats through the ice. Sure wish i could find where the bluegill disappear to in there during winter.
> 
> Willard has a good population of walleye as well, but again never got them through the ice. I've actually tried setting up shallow along the shoreline at dusk a couple times. Jigged spoons for a few hours and never marked anything. I talked to someone once that claimed they had success on the walleye up along the shore at dusk. Fish are super spooky in Willard for some reason, got to stay very quiet. Maybe get some using a spread of tip-ups and big minnows after dark?
> 
> If you ever make plans to head to Bellevue #5, let me know and i will try to get up there too. With that one being out in the middle of nowhere, i don't really like getting out on the ice solo there. Last year the ice got spooky clear.


Sorry I should have clarified, I meant Fostoria #5. I'm actually at 5 right now and its completely froze all eccept for 2 spots about 10' in diameter. Should be good to go in a few days.


----------



## AtticaFish

ErieEye - Actually, not very familiar with the fishing in Fostoria reservoirs, but been by them enough times. What are the lake names that go with the numbers over there? Google maps has everything in Fostoria listed as names.


----------



## fishintechnician

Attica the parking at Indian is just along the rds. Small pull offs. You will see the vehicles there. If you ever want company to. Bucyrus let me know been wanting to hit the last couple years but have never made it out yet.


----------



## ErieEye

AtticaFish said:


> ErieEye - Actually, not very familiar with the fishing in Fostoria reservoirs, but been by them enough times. What are the lake names that go with the numbers over there? Google maps has everything in Fostoria listed as names.


Reservoir 5 is lake lecomt (I think thats how its spelled) and #6 is veterans memorial. The others I'm not sure of their names witch doesn't really matter, fishing in them isn't anything to brag about.


----------



## Weekender#1

Careful guys, One guy went through the ice here in the South Bend, IN area yesterday. Dead. Another guy went through trying to save him also, survived but a sorry story on the news.


----------



## crappiefish

hopeing for this weekend buddys pond had 4 inches before last weekends rain hopefully will be good to go.


----------



## thebear

fished lastnight locally, 4inches, going back out tonight. private pond


----------



## laynhardwood

Dang I'm jealous of you bear nice find 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## thebear

laynhardwood said:


> Dang I'm jealous of you bear nice find
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Spent a lot of time knocking on doors, ponds freeze before lakes.
Hole hopped tonight after work, that wind was brutal but the ice is building even more


----------



## Gills63

Anybody been by Fostoria or Findlay?


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

There is 4+ on every lake I have been to in michigan. Tried 4 different lakes the last couple days. A lot of people out there. It's plenty safe if you follow the beaten path.


----------



## ress

Findlay looks solid. Not sure how thick. Saw a few footsteps and a couple large rocks had been thrown and did not break through.


----------



## Gills63

Cool ress, thanks.  I may check out some ponds tomorrow. I never like to rush those above grounds.


----------



## ohiobuck

I'm going to hit Findlay Saturday morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Firefighter8907

To the guys discussing fostoria I have fun there good days and bad days. I am excited to get out. Findlay was looking good. Lots of cracking noise I walked out a few feet off the ramp on #2. Be safe guys.


----------



## ErieEye

just drilled 5" at res 5 in Fostoria


----------



## AtticaFish

5" usually works for me! I am going to check Attica tomorrow. If it doesn't look good, i may have to make the drive over to Fostoria. Are you (or anyone else) planning to fish Fostoria this weekend?


----------



## Gills63

How fat out erieeyes and how was it getting out?


----------



## Firefighter8907

I may try for Sunday


----------



## Gills63

I would prefer Sunday too, but the Packers are playing.


----------



## ErieEye

I only walked maybe 20' off shore. I've been watching that reservoir closely this week. That res froze completely over within 24 hours so the ice thickness should be pretty uniform over the entire res. With that said we need to use caution while going out the first time, check ice thickness as your walking. Plus the city hasn't been pumping into it so the water clarity is in good shape. I'm planning on trying it Sunday. Anybody know of any bait shops that carry larger sized minnows? Would love to set a spread of tipups for saugeyes.


----------



## Gills63

I don't know of anybody selling live minnows. I've got some salted from rural king in tiffin. Maybe Lafferty's or mountain man.

If any gets out early Saturday, an on site report would be appreciated. I wouldn't mind going both days in either Findlay or fostoria.


----------



## Firefighter8907

Res 2 in findlay looked solid but kind of sketchy toward the ramp big cracks. If I get more wood cut Sunday I may be out. Go Pack Go!


----------



## ohiobuck

I'm hitting Findlay res sat morning then maybe Fostoria Sunday or Monday 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ress

Let us fair weather ice fishermen know how it goes ohiobuck. 
I'am hoping for 3 straight days next weekend.....


----------



## Gills63

Nobody out on Fostoria 5 or 6, and no signs that anybody has been. Not going to risk it alone.


----------



## ress

Good idea Gills, I never go on the ice alone. I did once or twice and I spent too much time wondering "what if".


----------



## Gills63

Anybody know anywhere to get auger blades. Just found mine are dull. Found six inches on private ponds. Barely got through it.


----------



## ErieEye

Gills63 said:


> Anybody know anywhere to get auger blades. Just found mine are dull. Found six inches on private ponds. Barely got through it.


 I bought some a few years ago from bass pro shops at Rossford.


----------



## Gills63

Yeah I was hoping to avoid that hour drive.


----------



## Firefighter8907

I think rural king did at one point at least sold augers. May want to give that a shot.


----------



## JimmyZ

ohiobuck said:


> I'm going to hit Findlay Saturday morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


If you do any good let me know and I'll come drill a hole a few inches from you.


----------



## Gills63

Ohio buck or anybody else have any ice thickness numbers from today?


----------



## AtticaFish

I got out today in Attica. Fished the new res first and had enough ice to make me happy. About 2" of white one top and 4" of good stuff below that. Ice was chattering and jumping about as much as i have ever heard/felt! Cut maybe 10 holes.... jumped around but never found active fish.

Moved down the road to the old res and there was an inch less of clear there. Probably cut 20 holes there and never found anything active either. Only couple marks the whole time.

I fished middle of the day, had some stuff to do in the morning. Going to try and get out again tomorrow but hopefully early in the morning or couple hours up till dark.


----------



## Gills63

Awesome Attica. Getting out is half the battle.


----------



## fishintechnician

Any one have any info on galion or bucyrus?? Wouldn't mind hitting one of them tomorrow


----------



## ohiobuck

Findlay res 6" + everyplace I checked 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ohiobuck

Would like to share these maps again this year guys. These are where they pump water into the res and could be unsafe at any time of the winter no matter how cold it gets or how much ice is on the res





















Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ohiobuck

Third map is Findlay #2


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ress

Thanks ohiobuck- good info. I was able to do a drive by around 4pm and saw a couple holes drilled on 1 close to the ramp and noticed not much shavings. Nasty looking cracks on both.


----------



## AtticaFish

Yes, thanks for the info want to get over to Fostoria this year. I looked at the Topo Map for Veterans Memorial and marked the reef area in the Eastern basin as a possible spot to fish. May rethink that. At Vets Memorial, does the water inlet come from a pipe from shore or does it pump in underwater somewhere? Is it visible i guess is what i am asking.


----------



## Gills63

Its underwater I believe. Not sure about right now though, water is low in veterans.


----------



## ErieEye

out at Fostoria res 5 right now. Got 1 17" saugeye on a tipup so far. Nothing on my panfish rigs yet. Hopefully things will pick up later in the day.


----------



## ohiobuck

Both 5 and 6 res in fostoria have under water pipes 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## DangerDave

Fished a small pond yesterday, 4 inches of clear ice but this pond freezes up slow, anyways killed some bluegill and a crappie on waxies, very active like it's summer. Saw a shanty on beaver creek as well. Either going to hit that res or east harbor in the morning. Heard some guys sat the bait shop saying they were heading to the springs on the bay but im waiting a little longer before I head out there


----------



## ErieEye

AtticaFish said:


> Yes, thanks for the info want to get over to Fostoria this year. I looked at the Topo Map for Veterans Memorial and marked the reef area in the Eastern basin as a possible spot to fish. May rethink that. At Vets Memorial, does the water inlet come from a pipe from shore or does it pump in underwater somewhere? Is it visible i guess is what i am asking.


The inlet pipe at Veterans is in the eastern wing of the res and is fairly close to that easternmost reef you are refering to. I want to say its maybee 60 yards out from the southern shore and roughly lines up with the eastern edge of the woods behind the res. Didn't break any records fishing at res 5. Finished the day with 1 saugeye and 2 white perch. Marked a fair number of fish on the lowrance but couldn't get em to bite.


----------



## thebear

Gills63 said:


> Anybody know anywhere to get auger blades. Just found mine are dull. Found six inches on private ponds. Barely got through it.


go on amazon, cheaper and you'll have in 2-3days; easier than finding the time to drive to bass pro or somewhere


----------



## walleyechaser294

Is there any places near Tiffin to get wax worms, spikes or mouseis? Thanks.


----------



## Gills63

Try Walmart or mountain man on 53.


----------



## AtticaFish

Mountain Man in Tiffin was supposed to get waxworms/maggots as well as minnows either late last week or early this week. Have not checked back yet....



Gills63 said:


> Try Walmart or mountain man on 53.


----------



## walleyechaser294

Thanks. I will check out mountain man. Walmart doesn't carry any.


----------



## tdl9092

you get blades? if it is a regular auger, angler supply on howland st. in fremont has them along with every other ice need you could possibly want


----------



## Gills63

Nope I borrowed a buddy's. I did try mine again and it seemed to cut little better.


----------



## Gills63

Any thoughts if or how this wet heavy snow will effect the ice?

Also if anybody's interested in hitting fostoria or Findlay on Thursday let me know. I'm not a fan of going out on bigger bodies of water alone.


----------



## ErieEye

Gills63 said:


> Any thoughts if or how this wet heavy snow will effect the ice?


This snow will not have a negative effect on the ice. What can happen is if the snow is heavy enough, it can push the ice down slightly which forces some water on top of the ice making the snow slushy. With the cold temps we're having that slush would freeze fairly quickly. You can litterally add 4" of ice in the course of 1 night.


----------



## crappiefish

How much ice is on Findlay.


----------



## Firefighter8907

I was on the old side today and saw a guy cutting and walked out to him and it was 6 or so definitely felt comfortable.


----------



## fshnfreak

I got my waxies and spikes at anglers supply in fremont i dont count on mountainman for having bait.


----------



## walleyechaser294

Where is anglers supply in Fremont fshnfreak? Thanks.


----------



## island troller

Its off the main street of downtown Fremont. Its 3 street east of the river off of East State St. Turn North on Ohio Avenue, off of East State Street, then West on first road. Howland Avenue.


----------



## walleyechaser294

Thank you island troller for the info!


----------



## KaGee

Back on topic please... thank you!


----------



## tdl9092

good call going to anglers supply in fremont. bernie always has by far the best ice fishing stuff. from minnows spikes waxies and yes even moussees to ever kind of rod tackle you name it. he even has shanties and augers. hell this year he has gas augers for $299 yes that price is correct. hes open 7 days a week 6:30 am - 6 pm and hes pretty dam honest to.


----------



## Gills63

Just an FYI. They are pumping out of fostoria 5 into 6


----------



## ohiobuck

I figured they were pumping into 6 the water was really dirty but I did get a few nice perch and crappie plus one saugeye 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ohiobuck

Fostoria #6 boat ramp is not safe 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ress

Findlay 2 looked bad too. Edges have lots of water laying on it and has some big cracks that were there before but now look soft. If we were to get a good freeze again it might be good again. Anybody do anything while it was good?


----------



## AtticaFish

Thanks for the updates. The shore ice goes quick at ramps when you get run off. I am hoping to get back out later today. Looking like cooler temps coming later this week.


----------



## yonderfishin

ress said:


> Findlay 2 looked bad too. Edges have lots of water laying on it and has some big cracks that were there before but now look soft. If we were to get a good freeze again it might be good again. Anybody do anything while it was good?


I went out twice , but nothing but a wet line to show for it. Very discouraging.


----------



## tdl9092

were did you get them in the stumps?


----------



## ress

I took a ride to Indian Lake Friday. Talked to Mike at Mike's Bait and got bait and a few tips. It has been almost 10 years since I've ice fished it, things have changed plus looks different in winter time compaired to summer. I got to Moundwood and only one guy on the ice. He had nothing. Went around to Black Hawk and there were a few cars there but no one in sight. Must have been in Lucy's Pond? I got chicken and was second quessing the edge. I don't have a spud bar and the thought of getting wet sucks. I hung out for a bit and still no one around so off to Long Island area. That was not looking good IMO.
So I hit Black Hawk again, no one. I drove back with out getting a line wet. HMMM.


----------



## ErieEye

I'm on Fostoria's res 5 right now. Where I'm at the ice is as thick as it was last friday. Basically all we lost was the snow on top. Now if I could just get a bite.


----------



## BFG

The kid and I fished four different locations at Maumee Bay State Park Saturday afternoon and then again today. Ice is clear, solid, and damn near 8" thick in most spots. Some water on top of it, and it is slippery as hell, but it doesn't make a sound when you step on it. 

Fishing was poor...managed just a handful of small crappie and gills from both trips. Nothing worth taking home. What fish we did catch were 3-4' off the bottom. Somebody has been out there making swiss cheese with a big auger...holey moley there are a lot of holes around. Almost fished the marina today, but that ice in the middle just doesn't look right, but we were told there were guys plucking fish from there yesterday. Funny thing though...we didn't see any holes...

Good luck guys...better days to come.


----------



## Gills63

Erie eye, how were the edges? Thickness?

Did you look at 6 at all?


----------



## ErieEye

Gills63 said:


> Erie eye, how were the edges? Thickness?
> 
> Did you look at 6 at all?


 They have been pulling water out of 5 so the ice around the edge is sloped in a bit. Based on my depth finder its dropped about a foot. As far as the ice thickness where I was fishing I measured 9 to 10". The ice around the edge seemed fine. I haven't been by 6 in a couple days. Last I heard there was open water at the ramp. When I was there it looked like there might have been open water over top of where they pump water in at the back side but couldn't tell for sure. 6 has been muddy all fall and winter so I really haven't worried to much about fishing it. Oh and I never had a bite at 5 today.


----------



## Gills63

Yeah me and 5 don't get along, but I scrapped my lake plans for tomorrow so I'm debating between reservoirs and private ponds.

Did you go up on golf course side?


----------



## ErieEye

Gills63 said:


> Yeah me and 5 don't get along, but I scrapped my lake plans for tomorrow so I'm debating between reservoirs and private ponds.
> 
> Did you go up on golf course side?


 Boat ramp.


----------



## Firefighter8907

Anyone getting anything in Findlay? I fished Fostoria alot last winter and got half a dozen crappie. Always do better there in the spring. I drive by the Findlay reservoirs ever night. Never had luck there any other time but worth a shot.


----------



## ErieEye

Had a little bit of action today at Fostoria's res 5. Managed to finally get a couple nice bluegills. Also managed to get a 12" saugeye on a tipup. Also had 3 other flags go up but what ever tripped em spit the bait. Marked a lot of fish on the lowrance too. Now if I could just find where the crappies are hiding.


----------



## ress

How are the edges there? Findlay 2 has water about 6' out from the edges all the way around that I could see.


----------



## ErieEye

Shoreline is fine. City has pulled a little water out so the ice is sloping in a bit along the edge, but thats not an issue.


----------



## ress

Thanks ErieEye might give it a try this weekend.


----------



## walleyechaser294

Thinking of heading out tomorrow to hit a reservoir or two. Any of the reservoirs hitting better than the others?


----------



## ErieEye

Had a fun day yesterday at fostoria res 5. Fished from about 2:30 till dark. Got 2 nice crappies 2 cats and a handful of white perch. Had 4 flags go up on tipups but didn't catch anything on the tipups. Marked lots of fish on the depth finder. Had lots of lite bites on jigs that I couldnt hook. Even had a couple good hits on a blade bait. Sure beats watchin tv.


----------

